# Treiber für Farallon ENet - Netzwerkkarte



## Eva (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe einen etwas älteren Laptop und ihn letztens mit win2000 aufgesetzt und nun fehlt mir für die Netzwerkkarte ein Treiber! Ich habe zwar im Internet schon nachgeschaut, aber nicht wirklich etwas gefunden
Weiß zufällig jemand, voher man einen Treiber für Farallon ENet bekommt? 

Danke, 

Eva


----------



## sorgenkind (7. Februar 2004)

Ist der Adapter eingebaut oder ist es eine PCMCIA-Karte


----------



## Eva (7. Februar 2004)

Eine Karte


----------



## sorgenkind (7. Februar 2004)

hab hier mal einen Link gefunden, weiss nicht ob deine Karte auch dabei ist
http://list.driverguide.com/list/company397/


----------



## houserboy (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo, hier ist noch eine weitere Adresse

http://www.treiberupdate.de/treiber-download/treiber-Farallon-0.html


----------

